# Can Brand New Variants Omicron BA4 & BA5 Dodge Antibodies?



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 17, 2022)

The last I heard was the highly communicable BA2...don't know what happened to BA3 (?)  At first I saw a news report that this may be even more highly contagious but not necessarily more serious. According to an article excerpt _"Overall, I would not sound an alarm but these are lineages to keep our eyes on. We do not know what will happen but the appearance of such variants really drives home the importance of developing polyvalent (multi-variant) immunizations."_

Less than 200 cases have been reported so far in the U.K., Denmark with most in South Africa. But as we've seen with other variants, it most likely will make it's way to the U.S. and other countries. 
https://www.newsweek.com/omicron-new-variants-ba-4-ba-5-what-know-cases-1697919


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yep, gotta find a way to keep people getting vaccinated and boosted, boosted and vaccinated, vaccinated and boosted, boosted and vaccinated, boosted and vaccinated, vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Yep, gotta find a way to keep people getting vaccinated and boosted, boosted and vaccinated, vaccinated and boosted, boosted and vaccinated, boosted and vaccinated, vaccinated and boosted.


safe and effective


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm sure that Covid, and its "variants" will be with us for quite some time.  Hopefully, eventually, a vaccine or pill will be developed that will largely eliminate it...much like polio and other diseases that have hit humanity in the past.  In the interim, we will likely continue to see "peaks and valleys".


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The last I heard was the highly communicable BA2...don't know what happened to BA3 (?)  At first I saw a news report that this may be even more highly contagious but not necessarily more serious. According to an article excerpt _"Overall, I would not sound an alarm but these are lineages to keep our eyes on. We do not know what will happen but the appearance of such variants really drives home the importance of developing polyvalent (multi-variant) immunizations."_
> 
> Less than 200 cases have been reported so far in the U.K., Denmark with most in South Africa. But as we've seen with other variants, it most likely will make it's way to the U.S. and other countries.
> https://www.newsweek.com/omicron-new-variants-ba-4-ba-5-what-know-cases-1697919


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 17, 2022)

BA-45,384


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The last I heard was the highly communicable BA2...don't know what happened to BA3 (?)  At first I saw a news report that this may be even more highly contagious but not necessarily more serious. According to an article excerpt _"Overall, I would not sound an alarm but these are lineages to keep our eyes on. We do not know what will happen but the appearance of such variants really drives home the importance of developing polyvalent (multi-variant) immunizations."_
> 
> Less than 200 cases have been reported so far in the U.K., Denmark with most in South Africa. But as we've seen with other variants, it most likely will make it's way to the U.S. and other countries.
> https://www.newsweek.com/omicron-new-variants-ba-4-ba-5-what-know-cases-1697919




I certainly think staying informed is always going to be the wise thing to do.

I do know that as early as about six months into COVID the US Army was already working on a vaccine, not just for COVID...but for the entire SARS line of viruses.

So, if they figure that out, that would cover all COVID and all possible variations of COVID.

I do think the science is heading in that direction and in, oh, 3 - 5 years they are going to have either vaccines or medications which either completely prevent us from getting COVID, or completely resolve it, once we get sick.

More like a Z-pack for a regular cold. I think it is going in that direction.

For accurate information? I would take some of the major medical organizations...oh, maybe like 5 or so and follow them. The stuff that they all generally concur on, is probably going to be correct.

Oh, say like Johns Hopkins, The Mayo Clinic, The Cleveland Clinic, the CDC, the WHO...get five big organizations to all agree on something and you probably have decent info.

US News and World Report publishes lists of the best hospitals in the country:

America's Best Hospitals: the 2021-22 Honor Roll and Overview​U.S. News ranks the top hospitals in the nation, plus the best hospitals in each state and metro area.

https://health.usnews.com/health-care/best-hospitals/articles/best-hospitals-honor-roll-and-overview


----------



## Alice November (May 18, 2022)

I for one, would be very happy to see both Sars and all cold virus's GONE for good!


----------



## chic (May 18, 2022)

Alice November said:


> I for one, would be very happy to see both Sars and all cold virus's GONE for good!


I'm sick of it all too.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Alice November said:


> I for one, would be very happy to see both Sars and all cold virus's GONE for good!


Me too.


----------

